# Aluminum Track Part 2?



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

So I have been reading of your efforts to come up with some inexpensive Al track...even considering manufacturing your own...I was thinking of possibly jumping in the boat with you...but may have found an easier way to get the end product for near the same cost. 

Look Here... 
http://www.switchcrafters.com 

click on track and compare...maybe it'd be a better deal? esp if you plan to hand-lay...with ties of course it goes up. 

so what say you? 

cale


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Depending on how much track you are buying, $2.99 vs. $2.10 - 2.25 per 6ft might be a big deal, but I agree that it would be worth looking. Actually, California and Oregon Coast Railway has it even cheaper: COCRY 
(sorry, but can someone fix this for me. I can't figure out this new software.) 

For $2.85 /6ft 

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Using the Cocry rail with these ties is the least expensive non hand spiking option that I have found. This is exactly what I am planning to do as soon as I get some cash  

http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc? Screen=PROD&Product_Code=CO1250100&Category_Code=CO1250


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure to buy it with the ties already on it, they are a BEAR to slide on! Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, somewhat difficult to slide on if you don't prepare for it, but the cost of shipping assembled track is much higher than shipping rail and ties separately. It is cheaper to NOT pay them to assemble the track for you, too. 

You also may need to remove the ties to bend the rail for curves and then put them back on, so you are stuck doing it anyway (I suppose the Train-Li dual rail/track bender obviates that need). 

Still, I found that routing two 1/8-inch wide and deep groves about 1&7/8-inches apart (1.75 inches in "gauge") in a long board would hold the rails upside-down and then sliding the 4-tie sections onto the rails was fairly easy. I also put a nail at the end of the grooves to butt the rail against to keep it from sliding out while pushing on the ties. 

Slide one set of ties on a few inches, then another, and slide the first one to the other end. Slide on the next one and slide the second one to the 1st one. Continue this way until all are on. 

It is recommended to file the corners down all around the foot of the rail to provide a small ramp for the ties to slide over. Also, wipe the rail with a rag with a small amount of "Armour All" (I hate that stuff, but for this it worked well) to clean and lubricate the rail. 

All of my track curves were the same radius, so I made a huge compass for my router (a Dremel tool in their router base) with two pivot points (1&7/8 inches apart) to make the curved grooves. An 8-inch wide board is wide enough to do two 10' radius curves. 

I did about 175 ft of track this way in about 2 hours. Making the huge compass took longer because I was a klutz at it!


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
CC&O code 250 works out to $2.85 per 6' stick of rail. The cheapest I have been able to find. If you read the fine print, however, you are REQUIRED to buy tie strips with ANY rail order. Sort of defeats the purpose of buying rail to do your own handlaying with wooden ties/spikes. Their tie strips are $1.40 per 10" - or $9.80 per 6' of track. This would drive the price of the rail up considerably - unless you could find someone to buy all those tie strips! 
Brian


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

If I did the math correctly (which is highly Improbable) it looks to me that w/o ties the cost of a 6' section of rail (2 rail) would come down to $1.25/foot before shipping....for 332. 
if you wanted ties that would be an additional $1.72/foot. 
total $/foot according to "My" math is just under $3.00/foot for code 332.....................................you know allot of forums try for a "group buy"...another consideration?


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Allegheny on 07/10/2008 4:42 AM 
Matt, 
CC&O code 250 works out to $2.85 per 6' stick of rail. The cheapest I have been able to find. If you read the fine print, however, you are REQUIRED to buy tie strips with ANY rail order. Sort of defeats the purpose of buying rail to do your own handlaying with wooden ties/spikes. Their tie strips are $1.40 per 10" - or $9.80 per 6' of track. This would drive the price of the rail up considerably - unless you could find someone to buy all those tie strips! 
Brian

Actually, Brian, the fine print reading "A Flex Track Pack is required for any order of rail." is referring to the shipping carton that is required for long items shipped. No tie strips are required with a purchase. This is a dilemma for me, because I don't realistically think my layout would ever get completed if I have to hand lay the track, but those ties are so darn expensive!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif" border=0> 
On another note, I'm not sure if I stipulated in my previous post when I committed to buy track, but I should have stated that I need code 250, so if it is decided to only make 332 it would not be something I would consider. 
Not to get too political, but isn't it amazing how the cheapest track (known) available is made in the USA, and not in some sweat shop? Too cool!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Matt


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Matt Great Last Point!


----------

